# Un p'tit service a demander au modérateur svp



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

C'est très simple, hier soir, apres avoir regarder Good Morning England avec mes potes, j'ai eu le droit d'équoper (desole de l'orthographe) du surnom the brain et donc j'aimerai savoir s'il était possible d'avoir un p'tit changement de pseudo plz

B3n'r -> The Br4in


merci d'avance


----------



## bokeh (9 Juin 2010)

Rajoute un sondage...

1) The Br4in
2) The Burne


Et pis nous on vote


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

ca aurait pu être une idée.... mais non desole je reste sur mon The Br4in

Mais bon je prefere que mon pseudo veuille dire "le cerveau" qu'autre chose.... LOL


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juin 2010)

b3n'R a dit:


> ....j'aimerai savoir s'il était possible d'avoir un p'tit changement de pseudo plz
> 
> B3n'r -> The Br4in



Tu envoies un MP au violet / rose et le tour est joué.


----------



## jugnin (9 Juin 2010)

b3n'R a dit:


> C'est très simple, hier soir, apres avoir regarder Good Morning England avec mes potes, j'ai eu le droit d'équoper (desole de l'orthographe) du surnom the brain et donc j'aimerai savoir s'il était possible d'avoir un p'tit changement de pseudo plz
> 
> B3n'r -> The Br4in
> 
> ...



Ah ça, c'est intéressant. Tu dois être soulagé de ne pas avoir regardé La Chute avec tes copains, dis. Faut envoyer un MP à un administrateur, ou un éminent membre au pseudo rose.

Et d'où vient cette lubie de remplacer des lettres par des chiffres ? t'es fan de L4ur3nt R0m3jk0 ?


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juin 2010)

Et c'est obligé d'écrire comme un L33T ?

C'pour faire d'jeun ?


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

c'est juste que je trouve ca fun lol... mais cest vrai que ca sert a rien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------

Bon okai d'accord alors si le modérateur (ou quand je vais faire mon MP) vois ce message, s'il peut mettre plutot

TheBrain

Bon okai c'est coller mais au moins ca fera plus avec des chiffres... LOL


----------



## jugnin (9 Juin 2010)

b3n'R a dit:


> c'est juste que je trouve ca fun lol... mais cest vrai que ca sert a rien
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------
> 
> ...



Ah, comme tu es influençable, la tehon !

Comme tu y es, change moi donc cet avatar avarié, j'sais pas je l'trouve moche.  Et si tu as le temps, pense à te jeter par la fenêtre, c'est important.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Comme tu y es, change moi donc cet avatar avarié, j'sais pas je l'trouve moche.  .



Oui c'est très moche... On dirait un smiley de tirhum d'ailleurs :affraid:


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

vous etes dur avec moi :'(


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2010)

"The Brain", c'est dans le film avec Bourvil, Belmondo et Niven, c'est çà ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Oui c'est très moche... On dirait un smiley de tirhum d'ailleurs :affraid:


tirhum fout une paire de baffes à fesse Craquounette...


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> "The Brain", c'est dans le film avec Bourvil, Belmondo et Niven, c'est çà ?



Pas pour moi, ca vient exactement de Kevin Le Cerveau (version francaise) dans Good Morning England


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2010)

Tu manques de références ciné


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2010)

Ah ouais, quand même


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

j'ai jamais dit le contraire....


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2010)

Rassure nous, c'est pas toi le cerveau de la bande? 
Si? 

Ah...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2010)

Sinon, "the brain", çà fait pas un peu "j'me la pète" ?  










ou bien, c'est de l'autodérision ?


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

quand on voit le film, ca fait un peu plus le boulet de service que le plus inteligent... Fin bref

Si quelqu'un me change mon pseudo tant mieux, sinon tant pis, mais bon si a chaque fois qu'on poste un message on se fait huer ou critiquer, a quoi bon sortir de la section switch...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2010)

C'est donc pas flatteur alors comme pseudo ?


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

du tout, mais ca reste dans un délire entre amis c'est tout

fin bref...


----------



## jugnin (9 Juin 2010)

b3n'R a dit:


> a quoi bon sortir de la section switch...



Eh bien ça, vois-tu, c'est une excellente question.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2010)

Ah ben oui...


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Eh bien ça, vois-tu, c'est une excellente question.


Je voulais essayer aussi de m'integrer un peu plus au forum, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est peine perdu...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2010)

Meuh non... faut p'têt procéder différement


----------



## jugnin (9 Juin 2010)

b3n'R a dit:


> Je voulais essayer aussi de m'integrer un peu plus au forum, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est peine perdu...



A cur vaillant, rien d'impossible, dit-on.


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

impossible n'est pas francais aussi, ca peut marcher


----------



## boodou (9 Juin 2010)

b3n'R a dit:


> Je voulais essayer aussi de m'integrer un peu plus au forum, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est peine perdu...


*

NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE TOI !*


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2010)

Tiens pour te prouver notre bonne foi, je t'offre cette photo exceptionnelle de 3 lamas.


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

lol pas mal la photo XD


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2010)

Ouais, bof...
J'aurais préféré une phto de _femmeàpoil_, mais bon...


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> "The Brain", c'est dans le film avec Bourvil, Belmondo et Niven, c'est çà ?





gKatarn a dit:


> Tu manques de références ciné




Non, il est seulement trop jeune pour l'avoir vu 
(voire pour comprendre ce message subliminal)






mais son avatar reste très moche


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2010)

Enfin un membre qui a un goût cinématographique sûr  Pas comme certains


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2010)

_2Be3n'r_ ça serait pas mal non? Non?


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> _2Be3n'r_ ça serait pas mal non? Non?




Arrêtes, tu vas l'n'rV !


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens pour te prouver notre bonne foi, je t'offre cette photo exceptionnelle de 3 lamas.



Franchement, obtenir ce cadeau direct, c'est signe de ton acceptation au bar.
Fab il les donne pas facilement ses photos.


Pour fêter ça, il me parait indispensable d'illustrer toute cette bonne ambiance festive avec la photo d'un monsieur qu'est un peu chauve, mais qui tond super bien sa pelouse :


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Juin 2010)

Mouais... rien de bien original.
De plus je note une légère asymétrie faciale dans cette vulgaire reproduction.


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

okai okai je vais essayer de trouver un meilleur avatar ^^

mais j'adore peace and love ^^

Et puis bon... Non pas B3n'r2 ca me branche pas trop XD

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Arrêtes, tu vas l'n'rV !



ce n'est pas parce que j'ai un pseudo un peu "sms" que je ne sais pas écrire normalement LOL 

et non c'était original, mais je reste sur mon idée de pseudo


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2010)

Je crains le pire : tu t'inscris comme b3n'R, puis tu veux changer pour The Br4in avant de te décider pour TheBrain.

Tu ne serais pas un peu Ca553 C0U1135 ? :mouais:

Bon, dès que tu es décidé -> MP.


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je crains le pire : tu t'inscris comme b3n'R, puis tu veux changer pour The Br4in avant de te décider pour TheBrain.
> 
> Tu ne serais pas un peu Ca553 C0U1135 ? :mouais:
> 
> Bon, dès que tu es décidé -> MP.



desole j'essayerai de ne plus vous embeter


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2010)

b3n'R a dit:


> desole j'essayerai de ne plus vous embeter



Ca va pour cette fois, jeune nioube. Tu évites de peu la peinture blanche. :rateau:

Tu t'es décidé ? Tu veux quoi au final ?


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

merci monsieur

Je ferai de mon mieux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------

j'tavais envoyé un mp, tu la pas recu??

Bref, je veux TheBrain stp

ce serait fort aimable


----------



## Fìx (9 Juin 2010)

b3n'R a dit:


> j'tavais envoyé un mp, tu la pas recu??



   :rose:


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2010)

b3n'R a dit:


> j'tavais envoyé un mp, tu la pas recu??
> 
> Bref, je veux TheBrain stp
> 
> ce serait fort aimable



Bah si, je l'ai reçu. Mais il précisait : The Br4in. 

Bon, dans 5 minutes.

[Edit] Pour Fix too.


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

pourtant j'ai mis TheBrain

J'y comprends plus rien, fin bref, tu sais lequel je veux now : TheBrain avec un a

gracias

[edit] merci beaucoup


----------



## jugnin (9 Juin 2010)

TheBrain a dit:


> pourtant j'ai mis TheBrain
> 
> J'y comprends plus rien, fin bref, tu sais lequel je veux now : TheBrain avec un a



Ouais, remarque, c'est pas bien pire que _Purple Brain..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, remarque, c'est pas bien pire que _Purple Brain..._



Toi aussi tu aimerais juste  une fois le voir rire
 sous la pluie violette
pluie violette?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2010)

Lamoque qui a des fuites urinaires ?


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, remarque, c'est pas bien pire que _Purple Brain..._



Tiens, jugnin, tu tombes bien : quitte a être dans l'interface d'admin, je peux aussi bien me tromper de case sur ton pseudo... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

TheBrain a dit:


> okai okai je vais essayer de trouver un meilleur avatar


 
Non.
Essaie encore.


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

j'ai pas d'idées moi... 

et puis est ce que je m'amuse a vous dire si j'aime bien ou pas vos avatars moi !


----------



## jugnin (9 Juin 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, jugnin, tu tombes bien : quitte a être dans l'interface d'admin, je peux aussi bien me tromper de case sur ton pseudo... :rateau:



Effectivement, c'est 3 cases au dessus qu'il faut cocher.


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Juin 2010)

TheBrain a dit:


> et puis est ce que je m'amuse a vous dire si j'aime bien ou pas vos avatars moi !


 
Essaie un peu pour voir...


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

jarrive pas a en trouver de bien...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

TheBrain a dit:


> ce n'est pas parce que j'ai un pseudo un peu "sms" que je ne sais pas écrire normalement LOL


 
D'ailleurs, tu as écrits LOL tout à fait normalement - tu aurais pu tomber dans le piège du LAUL ou du LOLE, mais non.
Bravo.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2010)

TheBrain a dit:


> jarrive pas a en trouver de bien...



Essaie ça, c'est pas mal non. Percutant, on sait tout de suite à qui on a affaire. Ça en impose quoi.


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

ou pas....


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juin 2010)

Pis du coup "thebrain" ça va comme un gant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2010)

J'en ai un qui colle parfaitement avec ton nouveau pseudo:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Michael Jackson n'est pas mort, il était juste parti chez le coiffeur.


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'en ai un qui colle parfaitement avec ton nouveau pseudo:



j'dois le prendre bien ou mal la lol...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2010)

lol ...

T'es déjà allé super loin? Genre aux Etats-Unis?


----------



## jugnin (9 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> lol ...
> 
> T'es déjà allé super loin? Genre aux Etats-Unis?



Arrête, les States c'est même pas en Europe, t'es fou !


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

le plus loin que j'ai fait c'était l'Egype, donc non, pas les states, mais non, pas en europe


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2010)

TheBrain a dit:


> le plus loin que j'ai fait c'était l'Egype



ah ouais.
L'egype, c'est bien
Ca a des gros pneus


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Ouais, mais c'est dangereux : on y pend les andouilles (con - corde)


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2010)

Vous n'êtes pas très charitables... Allez hop : *[Résolu]*.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas très charitables... Allez hop : *[Résolu]*.



Deux fois même.
Le pseudo et l'avatar.

Quel talent.


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

la classe ^^


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas très charitables... Allez hop : *[Résolu]*.





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Deux fois même.
> Le pseudo et l'avatar.
> 
> Quel talent.


Va pouvoir se rendormir...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2010)

TheBrain a dit:


> la classe ^^



ok, voilà:


----------



## Arlequin (9 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ok, voilà:




ah ouais 

de vrais têtes de gagnants

ça me rappelle une autre photo "de famille" d'un certaine série télévisuelle ...

hin hin hin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Essaie un peu pour voir...


 
T'as eu une autorisation pour quitter l'accueil, toi ?
Retourne-s-y vite avant qu'un modo te voie !


----------



## TheBrain (9 Juin 2010)

on dirait la classe dans les sous-doués passent leurs bac... MAis en plus vieux lol


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juin 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah ouais.
> L'egype, c'est bien
> Ca a des gros pneus



En plus ça évite d'être privé de désert.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> En plus ça évite d'être privé de désert.


 
Et ça éclaire super bien grâce à leurs phares à ondes (lumineuses).

La clim est d'enfer - parce que le désert, c'est déjà pénible sec, mais c'est bien pire humide.

Par contre, la garde un peu haute peut être dangereuse pour les piétons petits - un genre de véhicule Sarko-phage, quoi.


----------



## boodou (9 Juin 2010)

Un truc tout bête, t'a jamais pensé à LOL comme pseudo ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Un truc tout bête, t'a jamais pensé à LOL comme pseudo ?


LOL

:siffle:


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2010)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais...
Y z'arrivent quand les nouveaux modérateurs ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais...
> Y z'arrivent quand les nouveaux modérateurs ?!...



MUM ?

:afraid:


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2010)

Ah la vache quel fil

princier

 on aurait presque pu avoir comme nouveau pseudo un truc genre
 the New Power of B ( formerly known as...)

( tiens, l'autre,  le gars de Minneapolis il a des macs, il y en a dans les studios de Paisley Park, et parle un peu francais et si ca se trouve il est membre de macg )


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juin 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Y z'arrivent quand les nouveaux modérateurs ?!...



Novembre il parait non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas très charitables...



Si si si... Je n'ai fait que suivre ce fil d'un il distrait...


----------



## TheBrain (10 Juin 2010)

d'un oeuil distant peut-être mais bien présent, non?


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Novembre il parait non ?


De cette année ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2010)

on nous dit jamais rien...


----------



## Gronounours (10 Juin 2010)

Envoi un MP à Benjamin


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Envoi un MP à Benjamin



Autant utiliser directement le "Ouija"


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2010)

Hé, hé : c'est amusant, ca. Avant d'être modérateur on souhaite le devenir, une fois en place c'est régulièrement le contraire : on veut retrouver sa tranquillité. Ou on pète les plombs. Ou on se fâche avec la moitié de ceux qui postent dans "ses" forums. Ou on disparait pendant de lonnnngues semaines. Parce qu'on imagine que la fonction est la répétition orgasmique de bannissements de ceux qu'on a dans le collimateur depuis des semaines, des mois ou, pour certains, des années, alors qu'en fait c'est le contraire : c'est plutôt une lonnnnnnngue suite d'échanges plus ou moins stériles par MP pour résoudre les problèmes entre deux membres ou plus généraux. C'est régulièrement lire une lonnnnngue liste d'appel à la modération et prendre sur son temps pour faire le ménage dans des "échanges" plus ou -mais souvent moins- intéressants. Etc, etc...

Bref : je n'ai jamais vu autant de petits cochons réclamer l'abattoir !  

Allez, problème *[Résolu]* pour un sujet qui tenait plus du MP : attention aux doigts !


----------

